# More ... > Exchange and mart >  Nuc wanted Edinburgh/Lothians

## snimmo243

Hi 
I know this is a long shot, but due to losing almost all my bees this winter (remaining colony is in dire straights) I'm on the look out for any nucs being sold in the Edinburgh/Lothians area

Steven

----------


## rogerb

Is Aberdeenshire too far to travel?   I have just made some splits that may be available in about three weeks.

----------


## snimmo243

Hi Roger
Thanks very much for the offer but I have managed to get something organised

----------

